# Locker seal on 2010 Flash 08



## No_nickname (Dec 21, 2010)

Our Flash 08 is just three years old; we bought it new from Lowdhams.

It has an underbed locker accessed from outside and appears to be letting in water around the locker door seal. Has anyone had a similar experience?

Interestingly, the internal seal joints, or should I say gap, is at the bottom; maybe a little silicone sealant will do the trick in that area, whilst I wait until the second coming for a replacement seal to turn up.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a leaking seal following my reversing into a tree!
Once the hole had been fixed the seal still leaked but, as you suggest, running sealant around the top part dealt with the problem. It's still a bit loose near the gap but it no longer leaks.

Until the next tree....!

Bryn


----------



## tealandsilver (Jun 19, 2008)

I realise that this is an oldish post, however I had a similar issue with my Chausson Allegro with the WC hatch leaking. The leak initially was not visible due to the wash basin cupboard obscuring the leak site. Took me almost a year (I replaced the rubber seal twice) before I realised that the lower left hand side of the hatch frame was not bonded properly to the side-wall. I managed to remove the frame without damaging it or the side. On removal it was obvious that the leak had been present since day 1 as there was no sealant present in the lower left hand corner and there was staining of the foam insulation and a small bit of wall board inside the van. Over last summer I dried out the area and have re-bonded the frame back on using Silkaflex. Despite habitation checks this defect was not picked up. My advice would be to check behind all locker hatches from time to time, even if this involves removal of bits to gain access!! 

:roll:


----------

